# الكلية kideny



## مهندس محمد يامن (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

هذه بعض المعلومات عن الكية وعن جهاز غسلها....

اخوكم المهندس/ محمد يامن


----------



## Bioengineer (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد يامن

الشرح جميل جدا ومزود بصور متحركه.

سلمت يداك.


----------



## محمد العصا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هاي المعلومات القيمة جدا والى الامام أخي محمد


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*رد*

وبارك الله فيكم أيضا،،،،،،


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز محمد يامن .

حقيقتأ مشاركة رائعة تشكر عليها . ونتمنى من الباري عزه وجل ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

ونترقب جديدك بعون الله .

البغدادي


----------



## م التحبو (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا
شكرا


----------



## heggo_90 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## mago0 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا حبيبي على هالمشاركة الحلوة


----------



## احمد84 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

bark allaho feeeeeeeeek


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هاي المعلومات القيمة جدا


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks alot مهندس محمدة يامن


----------



## loby bme (8 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونستنا المزيد


----------



## ليدي لين (18 مارس 2008)

لم يفتح المرفق


----------



## shm_el7oob (20 مارس 2008)

تسلم اخوي الله يعطيك العافيه وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ....


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (20 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

باراك الله فيك اخي


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الـــــف شـــــــــــكر


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 يونيو 2009)

صدقني يا باش مهندس محمد يامن أنني لم أستطع النوم حتى قرأت كل الموضوع ... فعلا مذهــــــــــــــل راااائع أسأل الله في هذا الوقت المبارك أن يعطيك كل ما سألت ...وأن يجنبك كل ما إستعذت... ويفتح عليك يأآآآآآآآرب


----------



## basma abdul-sahib (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
لماذا لا استطيع فتح الملف؟افيدوني افادكم الله


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على هذي الجهود ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (24 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحة خوش ملف اشكرك جزيل الشكر و اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## medical.eng89 (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير على العمل الرائع


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (26 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك من كل اعماق قلبي بصراحة والله درس شيق و ممتع و معلومات لم اكن اعرفها بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ahmadba (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور
على مجهود ومساهمتك


----------



## ميثاق الغارتي (29 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
الف شكر


----------



## ahmadba (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور مساهمة ممتازة


----------



## Eng-Basem (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الـــف شكر .. وجزاك الله خيـر


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية
شكرا


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (26 فبراير 2011)

كتاب رووووووووووووووعه..جزاك الله خير


----------

